# reboot and select proper boot device???



## Mrkwhlr2

I recently unplugged my pc for a week while on vacation. Once I returned I turned everything back on and I am getting this message:

*"Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Inster Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key" *

I have tried almost everything, I do not have any boot disks, only backup cd's. 

It also brings up a screen that says the following:
DDR Frequency 400Mhz, Single-Channel or Virtual Single-Channel
Checking NVRAM..Update Failed
2048MB OK
USB Device(s): 4 Storage Devices
Autod-Detecting Sec Master..ATAPI CD-ROM
Auto-Detecting Sec Slave...ATAPI CD-ROM
Sec Master: HP DVD Writer 400 KH27
Ultra DMA Mode-2
Sec Slave: ASUS CD-s480/AH 0.87
Ultra DMA Mode-2
Auto-detecting USB Mass Storage Devices..
Device #01:
Device #02:
Device #03:
Device #04:
04 USB mass storage devices found and configured.

Arrive Error
Press <F1> for Setup, <F2> to continue

I press F2 then I get the the message: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Inster Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key" 

I have the following:
windows xp professional medial center addition
p4 w/HT

can someone please help. I have rebooted over and over, turned power off and removed battery, reset to default in the bios.....help!


----------



## koala

Make sure you haven't accidentally left a floppy in the drive, and check the boot order in BIOS.

Are any of your 4 USB devices external drives?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

You didn't say which motherboard you have (unless I missed it) so this becomes a difficult question. Assuming it is a newer board, then you might want to take a look at the hard drive priority order. Many new boards, you must set the hard drive priority before you set the boot order in the BIOS setup menu. Set your priority to the drive you want to boot from and the boot order to:

CDRom - 1st
Floppy - 2nd
Hard Drive - 3rd

*Don't forget to save before you exit.

Post back with more questions and progress.


----------



## rajthampi

Did I read primary master anywhere?


----------



## Mrkwhlr2

koala said:


> Make sure you haven't accidentally left a floppy in the drive, and check the boot order in BIOS.
> 
> Are any of your 4 USB devices external drives?


I do not have the floppy drive connected. 
I have unplugged ALL USB's, so no external drives.
No disks in any of the rom drives.


----------



## Mrkwhlr2

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You didn't say which motherboard you have (unless I missed it) so this becomes a difficult question. Assuming it is a newer board, then you might want to take a look at the hard drive priority order. Many new boards, you must set the hard drive priority before you set the boot order in the BIOS setup menu. Set your priority to the drive you want to boot from and the boot order to:
> 
> CDRom - 1st
> Floppy - 2nd
> Hard Drive - 3rd
> 
> *Don't forget to save before you exit.
> 
> Post back with more questions and progress.


It is an HP Media Center edition I think the P-4 SDLA
I have changed the boot order so many times in the bios, and still nothing...I did not see anywhere an option for "Hard Drive 3rd" just CDRom then floppy


----------



## whodat

> I recently unplugged my pc for a week while on vacation


try and replace the battery and reset you clock time in the bios


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

Possible problem. If you have the floppy selected in the boot order and have it disconnected............then it may search and search and search and not find anything. YOu need to have this and the CDRom plugged *IF* in the boot order.


----------



## Mrkwhlr2

whosdat said:


> try and replace the battery and reset you clock time in the bios


I pulled the battery for a few minutes and put it back in.......I will buy a new battery and see if that will help. I think my HD is about to go kaput........not sure.....


----------



## Ballistic

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Possible problem. If you have the floppy selected in the boot order and have it disconnected............then it may search and search and search and not find anything. YOu need to have this and the CDRom plugged *IF* in the boot order.


I have to agree here...It's going to have a hard time booting, if it can't find the drive it's trying to boot from. 

I also didnt see anything that looked a hard drive in your boot screen. For that matter, I didn't see any primary IDE settings at all...

Try changing the floppy option to your hard drive, see if it finds anything then?


----------



## Mrkwhlr2

thanks for all the replies. As usual, you guys are quick to help and it's always appreciated. My hard drive was DONE...KAPUT...NATTA! Had to replace 

went ahead and replace motherboard also......

thanks again!


----------



## tr1111

I encountered this problem out-of-a-sudden / i.e. suddenly!! The following method works for my case: start notebook, press F2, go to BIOS, boot priority. I realised that the 1st boot-up priority was set to a DVD, i tired setting it to the hardisk (HDD) and reboot the notebook again. But that didn't work. Went in to the same menu (i.e boot priority) and select 'uses default' , then save and exit. I removed my battery pack on the notebook and reboot. It rectifies and boots up properly...not sure why/how...but that works for my case.


----------

